# making a ton of the goodies stix/bolo/ss



## big game cook (Dec 12, 2009)

right now i have a 12 roll 25 lb batch of venison summer sausage in the smoker. its at 121 right now with some hickory smoke. trying a new seasoning source this year and hoping it turns out well. added 2 1/2 lbs of high heat chedder and 2 lbs of diced jalapenos.  got another 11 rolls of bologna with peppers and cheese awaiting as well in the fridge.

at the moment im stuffing a new flavor of snack stick. SMOKIN JALAPENO flavor. i am making 15 lbs of them in 22 mm casings and 4 2lb rolls of summer sausage size. added 2 lbs of the hi heat cheese and 1 lb of jalapenos finly shredded. 

finally ill be stuffing 25lbs of brats a mix of hot itialian with whole fennel. mild itialian and maple breakfast. ill be adding 50% pork to 50% venison for that batch. started with 85 lbs of deer and 15 lbs of pork. im doing the maple last and will cut the venison again with 30% more pork.

ill have some pics come tuesday when i can get back up here to post. i am taking some of the whole mess. wish me luck. 100lbs of meat and never tried the seasonings. i got some BBQ snackstick seasoning from this place earlier in the spring and made sticks and they were the best i ever tried. so this season i decided to go with them.

excalibur seasonings.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 12, 2009)

That all sounds great, I love the combo of peppers and cheeses, and Brats are my favorite of all sausages!


----------



## big game cook (Dec 15, 2009)

heres some Q view for ya.

first let me introduce you to the host animal. a nice 8 point buck im mounting for a friends dad. he wanted a doe so i was the recipient of the meat from the animal.



so i ended up with 85lbs of venison cleaned and cut. and added 15 lbs of pork to get the ratio and 100 even lbs. i made 25 lbs of summer sausage. 25 lbs of bologna. both with hi temp cheese and jalapenos. wich made it about 30 lbs each.



heres the summer all stuffed and curing.




i smoked it about 13 hours with hickory. started about 100 degrees with smoke for an hour. raised it to 150 for about 4 hrs with smoke till sausage got to 135. held it there for 2 hrs. raised to 180 untill sausage hit 155. then to the cold water bath for 20 min.






i made 12 rolls of bologna and 11 rolls of summer.



it was a hit. the excalibur seasoning is good. i really liked it. very moist with good flavor.

then on with the sausage. made 25 lbs. made 6 ish of each of swiss brautwerst, hot itialian with whole fennel. itialian and maple breakfast. the hot itialian has jalapenos.



stuffed into eastman hog casings i got at BIG R'S here in illinois. i seasoned them and left them in the fridge overnight to blend.









got them all wrapped in freezor paper. i made 16 lbs of stix but i havent smoked them yet. thats tomorrows plan.





the bologna turned out good too. here it is.


----------



## danj (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW thank you for the qview i needed to see how a stuffer worked to fill casings and now i know and they looked awesome.


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking good BG.  Good to see ya.


----------



## big game cook (Dec 15, 2009)

that chinese stuffer really is a pain. i had to make a rubber gasket and drill through the stuffing plate to mount it. every time i make stix and add water to the meat it squirted out the back ,ore than went into the casing. works alot better now since i did the fix but still not real great. BUT with the brauts i ad no water. it stuffs the thicker meat real good. i am gonna get a good vertical stuffer in the future for stix.

thanks guys.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have made 35 lbs of sausage in 3 weeks and I thought I had made alot and then you make that plus a whole handful of sausage. Great job and keep smokin


----------



## big game cook (Dec 15, 2009)

ya i worked several hours a day for 3-4 days to do all this and then smoked for 13 hrs 2 days in a row. taking a break today.
thanks.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like you've been keeping busy Big Game. Nice looking buck and nice job on the meat.


----------



## abomb (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome Job man!


----------



## bassman (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice looking sausage! That's a lot of work but worth every minute of it.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 16, 2009)

Very Nice....Are you torturing the rabbit by making him watch the deed with the deer??????????????????????????????????????????????  ??


----------



## meateater (Dec 16, 2009)

Great looking bunch of snackers there.


----------



## okie joe (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice....good job....Looks great,,,,


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice Buck, and Great looking final product.


----------



## big game cook (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks everybody. tried the maple sausage today and is was something else. very heavy maple syrup flavor. was great. 

hey meateater. that usd on the balcony makr the neighbors cry with envy. looks cool.


----------

